# 2006 artic cat 650 v2 a good atv?



## 89ezgo (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey guys looking into trading a 06 foreman 500 for a pretty nice 06 ac 650 v2 don't no much about that artic cats are they good atvs I heat got v twin kawisaki motor in it is that true? Are parts $ to buy for it..just some info be great. Thanks chris


----------



## james53eric (Nov 7, 2013)

U will need to replace the rear seal every so often and valves seem to tighten fairly often needing to be adjusted,it's a real pita to start. FYI make sure your on compression stroke with tdc and piston all the way up.those are the maintance issues I've found. As far as power wow and that's before your normal mods.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I have one, they are great bikes. Wheel seals are constant maintenance but if you get the new seals with the spring in them they are much better. Yes it has the 650 prairie motor in it. Great power, add a dynatek cdi and an exhaust and its a whole different machine. Does it have the 4.0 diffs in it if so those are the ones you want. Mine has them and I love it.


----------



## 89ezgo (Jun 19, 2014)

from what the guy tells me has 2 inch lift with rhino axels all way around it. on 29.5 outlaws. performances stuff pipe jetted and filter no cdi upgrade paper work from local atv shop does all work and maintenaces on it.. Im not to sure about the diffs ill have to ask.... Just making sure worth a trade for my 06 foreman 500 that's all done up...


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Really depends on what ya wanna do with it. It's hard to beat the reliability of a Honda. But the v-twin is gonna have WAY more power especially if you add the dynatek. Mine is just a race bike now but it has been a very solid machine from the day I bought it. Also there will be a metal tag hanging on the diffs, it will tell you what gears it has in it. Here's a thread I had with some pics of mine. It has an oil cooler and a few more things now though.



A Few Pics Of My Bike - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------

